# Hello, I just joined the forum



## spencerdebra (Jun 4, 2006)

I am a culinary student 2 weeks away from her practical competency evaluation and am looking for some recipes that taste great, quick to prepare, and involve a sauce. The testing must include a starter -salad, appetizer, or soup; an entree - protein, startch, vegetable, sauce and garnish; and a complex dessert i.e., sauce or coulis, piping, etc...

I need to produce 3 identical plates; each couse presented and served separately. I have 3 hours, to include fabrication of protein.

Items I can use are limited - they are taking the "deserted" island approach. Anything in a normal panty i.e., spices, condiments, are available.

Protein choices

whole chicken
whole duck
pork tenderloin
lamb rack
ground beef
ground pork
dover sole
black bass
char
lobster 
shrimp

I don't like duck or lamb, so have a difficult time profile tasting the recipes that use them. Lobster is too time consuming to cook and fabricate, and messy too....

I've gone through every cookbook I can think of. My goal is to make it simple and elegant. It must have a theme. The three hours is what is worrying me. Desserts are usually done ahead of time and just plated, but I need to do the whole dessert. I am thinking of using Wolfgang Puck's "Decadent warm chocolate cupcakes with molten centers". 

Any ideas.......:lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Spencerdebra and welcome to Chef Talk. Since this is a question about menus, I'm moving it from the Welcome Forum to a more appropriate one where it'll attract the responses you're hoping for. We invite you to return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself soon.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You should be fine...3 hours do make a desert and an app? PLENTY of time. Write out your prep + equipment lists ahead of time, as well as a time frame of when you will do things and in what order. 

Seems like you have a lot to choose from. My advice--narrow it down to the appetizer proteing and main course protein, then build around that. If you decide exactly on which proteins to use, then come back to us, we may indeed be able to help you out. I would hvae no idea where to begin, cause I don't really know what you can/want to do.

I would make a seafood protein your app, and then one of the other land animals your main. Of course, try not to serve two seafood courses, two land courses back to back. The fact that you seem unwilling to work with the 2 most interesting protein choices (duck and lamb) worries me a bit, but please let us know what two you came up with and we can bounce some ideas off of one another.


----------

